# Very good weekend!



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Pretty good picking over the weekend.

About a dozen fresh Kings from the same spot that has been going for 2 weeks, still early there, more to come. No Chants and just a handful of Trumpets (left them).

A large Beech grove in another area produced about 300 Cinnibars (many very nice). 200 or so Tubular Chants (a friend eats most of them) with many more coming up. 3 small spots near the swamp yeilded a couple hundred Black Trumpets. Still appeared early in that area as well.

If we get a little more rain over the next couple weeks, I may still have a decent season.

SEMI


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm Jealouse, I have only found a handfull of trumpets ever, dont think there are many down my way, chants. are still in full swing along with lotsss of other, found a perfect white poured chicken the other day.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work John! 

I stumbled on to a nice flush of Cinnibar and tubular chants up north while runnin the dog. Black berries were exploding too. Found what seems to be another edible bolete. Organge-ish cap w/ white pores. Non-staining. Most were past prime so I didn't harvest them. Still trying to figure out what they were. Found some giant puffballs and some milky caps too.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Picked another bag full of Cinnibars yesterday! A spot that I've checked a few times, first harvest. Mature Beech with Oak and Maple mixed in and close to parking!

500+ prime Cinni's in a couple hours and more comin' up!

Gonna hit the first spot again tomorrow, wanna go Nick?


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Sparky23 said:


> I'm Jealouse, I have only found a handfull of trumpets ever, dont think there are many down my way, chants. are still in full swing along with lotsss of other, found a perfect white poured chicken the other day.


There are Trumpets by you. You have to find the right habitat. You will find them NEAR the edge of swamps in Oak or mixed hardwood woods where theres sparse moss. They will usually be within 30 yards of the swamps edge. You REALLY have to look hard to see em, as theyre the same color as the leaf litter...most of the time they are more BROWN than black. Once you spot one, theres usually bunches of them......this is a get on your knees kind of hunting....you gotta get down there and SLOWLY scan...they are really tough to see. We have found a few pounds the last few weeks...theyre out there!!!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

koby said:


> There are Trumpets by you. You have to find the right habitat. You will find them NEAR the edge of swamps in Oak or mixed hardwood woods where theres sparse moss. They will usually be within 30 yards of the swamps edge. You REALLY have to look hard to see em, as theyre the same color as the leaf litter...most of the time they are more BROWN than black. Once you spot one, theres usually bunches of them......this is a get on your knees kind of hunting....you gotta get down there and SLOWLY scan...they are really tough to see. We have found a few pounds the last few weeks...theyre out there!!!


Picked more today from one of my spots that is identical to what you describe, except it's Beech. In fact all of my Trumpets have been associated with Beech.

This spot is next to a swamp and has produced hundreds 2 of the last 3 years. This year they are spread out a little more, with 8 small patches of no more than 30 sq. ft. most near the base of mature Beechs just above the edge of the swamp. Some on humps or pockets nearby. 2 years ago they were in 3 of the same spots but in larger numbers.

Even in Newaygo County, nearly all were near Beech only a couple small patches near Oak.

I do not by any means discount Oak as a producer of Trumpets. Don't overlook Beech though.


----------



## kaffeenjunkie (Jul 18, 2010)

Picked about 3 bushels of golden chants in the last 2 weeks! Filling the freezer.
Found a nice white pore chicken a tree with a few nice yellow pore chickens.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I picked a good pile of Trumpet's yesterday along the edge of an old clear cut, all pulp wood and oak, not a beech within miles, Im not saying beech is not a good place to look but there just aint any beech around here to speak of.
The Chantrells are flushing again and thats kewl along with some of the best Sweetooths ive ever found!
Good hunting all!

BD


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont know, I have found trumpets a few times up North, but never down here, and not saying they dont grow at all but I am in the woods alotttt mor ethan most. Last week i was able to look 5 out of 7 days, only 2 times so far this week, but I have covered beech woods, near swamps, oaks, all over, cant seem to find trumpets or lobsters:rant:


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> I picked a good pile of Trumpet's yesterday along the edge of an old clear cut, all pulp wood and oak, not a beech within miles, Im not saying beech is not a good place to look but there just aint any beech around here to speak of.
> The Chantrells are flushing again and thats kewl along with some of the best Sweetooths ive ever found!
> Good hunting all!
> 
> BD




Yep! All the books say Oak too. Lots of mature Oak here, even some in what seems ideal conditions. I guess some of mine could be related to Oaks mixed in, but all my spots are predominantly Beech.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Couple hundred more Trumpets today, same area. Some that I left had grown and a couple more patches got big enough to show themselves.

At least twice as many from this area than previous best year. 

Found some growing very close to the base of a big Maple. It was surrounded by Beech, with Beech saplings growing on a hump between the Maple and a Mature Beech. Trumpets were strung across the hump. 10ft from tree to tree.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

knockoff64 said:


> Picked more today from one of my spots that is identical to what you describe, except it's Beech. In fact all of my Trumpets have been associated with Beech.
> 
> This spot is next to a swamp and has produced hundreds 2 of the last 3 years. This year they are spread out a little more, with 8 small patches of no more than 30 sq. ft. most near the base of mature Beechs just above the edge of the swamp. Some on humps or pockets nearby. 2 years ago they were in 3 of the same spots but in larger numbers.
> 
> ...


Yep. The key to finding the Trumpets is THE SWAMP.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

How much longer will the Trumpets go for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Found a huge patch of trumpets today....but they were all way past prime, and not very big , 2nd patch this week all in oaks on hillsides, looked and looked along swamps in beech and oak, nothing. Happy to find a few though, got a few more hens today as well.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Probably done for the year. It was a pretty good year. Gonna check one spot tonite. I'll post later..

Try those spots every year, some years will be better than others. 

Congrats on finding new spots Sparky! SWMI?


----------

